

How BlackBerry blew it: The inside story - sabon
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/the-inside-story-of-why-blackberry-is-failing/article14563602/

======
ColinWright
Discussion is over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6461960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6461960)

